# H25 RF Kits Now Available



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

H25 RF Kits Now Available.

Create or login to your account at www.directv.com. Navigate to My Equipment tab, and under Remotes you will find the H25 RF Remote and Mounting Kit. You must have an active H25 to see this option. You may also place an order by calling 1-800-531-5000.

The H25 RF Kit is available for $35 and includes the RF remote, RF antenna and mounting bracket. The mounting bracket is intended for self-installation on the TV or wall.

Technicians are not permitted to install the mounting bracket.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Robert, great info.


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

I've been waiting for this for sometime now. Now it's on order  Happy Day.


----------



## RonP (Sep 21, 2008)

If I already have an RF remote can I use it with an H25 without the external antenna that comes in the kit? Is the antenna connection something standard so I can plug in a "coat hanger" if necessary? I want to velcro mount the H25 to the back of the TV and the IR window won't be facing forward. I only need 12' of range.

-Ron


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To be clear, these are for the RF remote. These are not RF modulators.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RonP said:


> If I already have an RF remote can I use it with an H25 without the external antenna that comes in the kit?


No



RonP said:


> Is the antenna connection something standard so I can plug in a "coat hanger" if necessary?


No. It's an RF receiver that mounts in front of the IR eye.


----------



## RonP (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmm. I think I'll try a strategically placed small mirror before forking out $35 for the RF kit. You would think that supplying a standard IR extender jack/cable would have been a simpler solution to mfg and supply. Oh well. Thanks.


----------



## technicholas (Jul 2, 2011)

ordered.


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

check your order--mine says call to schedule
free professional installation


----------



## RonP (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep. Same problem here. I spent 30 minutes on the phone with D trying to get the order resolved. The CSR I talked with (he's been with D for 9 years FWIW) couldn't make sense of it. I received an order confirmation email but there was no D communications record of it being sent. The description in their records of what I ordered only showed that a "system" was ordered and not an H25 remote kit. My account was not charged, nothing was sent, and it was sitting waiting for me to call and schedule a service visit for installation of said "system". Eventually the CSR gave up trying to figure it out and ordered the kit, himself, then deleted my original order. [All this was after 10 minutes of trying to explain why I needed the kit and why I couldn't use an existing RF remote on the H25].

Bottom line. If you order one of these online check back in 24 hours to see what the status is and be prepared to call D and get it straightened out.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

Got mine for free. Went through the online order process and when I got to check it was free. My activation CR was clues about RF and the H25.


----------



## RonP (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you received it? My online order and confirmation email also showed zero $ at checkout. After waiting a week for the kit to arrive I re-checked and saw that the order was in limbo. That's when I had to call and talk to "Peggy" - who charged me the $35.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

Can someone post a picture of this mount? I've already ordered one and schedule the isntallation (why can't we do it ourself?) and just curious.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

From what I understand it has to be installed by a DirectTV installer.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RobertSeattle said:


> From what I understand it has to be installed by a DirectTV installer.


According to the first post, installers are not permitted to install the bracket. It's a self install item only.

Do you already have the H25 or is that also part of the install?

Mike


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RobertSeattle said:


> From what I understand it has to be installed by a DirectTV installer.


I believe you have it backwards, from what I understand it is *not* to be installed by a DirecTV tech. You have to order this kit after the receiver install is done and do the wall mount install yourself.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> From what I understand it has to be installed by a DirectTV installer.





Mike Bertelson said:


> According to the first post, installers are not permitted to install the bracket. It's a self install item only.
> 
> Do you already have the H25 or is that also part of the install?
> 
> Mike





Scott Kocourek said:


> I believe you have it backwards, from what I understand it is *not* to be installed by a DirecTV tech. You have to order this kit after the receiver install is done and do the wall mount install yourself.


Correct, installers are specificly instructed NOT to mount the bracket on the wall or anywhere. It is a DIY application only. Of course that doesn't mean some won't follow the rules and install it for the customer anyway (probably for a charge). Also, no CSR should EVER setup a service call or installation for that bracket.


----------



## RonP (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep, the kit is for self-install, only. Techs are not permitted to mount the kit on your wall.

The problem I had is that when I ordered the kit online the system incorrectly flagged it as needing professional installation and the order sat in limbo waiting for me to call in and schedule it. When I called to check why I hadn't received the kit (a week later) the CSR untangled the mess, cancelled the original order, correctly re-ordered the kit and cancelled installation. I received the kit three days later.

FWIW, I ordered the kit only for the special antenna and RF remote, not the bracket. I zip-tied the H25 to the back of my TV and am not using the bracket.

RobertSeattle - I see you ordered your kit on July 13. If you haven't received it yet, I'd bet yours is sitting in limbo, too.

-Ron


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the corrections. The online ordering system for these kits is totally F*d up. I had to spent an hour talking to various CSRs to get it fixed. The only proper way to order these is by talking to a CSR - most of who have no clue this item even exits. 

Sometimes DirecTV amazes me - they can put hundred million+ dollar satellites in orbit but can royally screw up a simple $35 online order.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like you can get one from solid signal now. I am not sure if it comes with the RF dongle, as the description only states "The wall mount bracket also includes space for the RF dongle".

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...unting-Bracket-for-the-H25-(H25MNT)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like the link I put in my last post is just for the wall mount. Solid Signal now has the whole kit listed. http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...RF-Remote-and-Wall-Mount-(H25RFKIT)&c=DIRECTV Remotes&sku=

Looks like they also have each part of the kit for sale.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, Solidsignal has each of the parts: http://search.solidsignal.com/?q=h25&x=0&y=0&site=new&new_search=1

They also have the component cable.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Is the RF dongle compatible with any DirecTV RF remote?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gpg said:


> Is the RF dongle compatible with any DirecTV RF remote?


Should be. Can't imagine why it wouldn't. I expect the real compatibility is in the receiver anyway.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ekkoville (Aug 27, 2011)

Good morning all, this is my first post so I'll try not to make it a dumb question. And, sorry to dig up an older thread but it applies to my situation. I have an H25 and am considering the kit at SolidSignal. First question, is that dongle required for the H25 to be RF controlled? Second, can another RF remote, like the RC65RBK, control it via RF?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ekkoville said:


> Good morning all, this is my first post so I'll try not to make it a dumb question. And, sorry to dig up an older thread but it applies to my situation. I have an H25 and am considering the kit at SolidSignal. First question, is that dongle required for the H25 to be RF controlled? Second, can another RF remote, like the RC65RBK, control it via RF?


yes to both


----------

